# LENS CARE.. home remedies?



## random2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Before I go in all my glory and purchase this Nikon D90 and a lens. Would any one share with me home remedies for protecting this equipment from damage. I know there are tons of things to buy, but I'm going to be spending the money on the lens and body for this first purchase. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Go into your shop and ask for a lens cloth and a lens spray. Thats what I use. It works best. 

For home remedies, most cloths can damage your glass. I would go safe and buy something in the store. 

Dont you have an extra 5 bucks to spare from that D90 money?


----------



## Battou (Dec 6, 2009)

Get a lens cloth, they are dirt cheap, no reason not to.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, pick up a good microfiber cloth while you're buying the camera - they should have one there, and it's only like $10 or less.

Try not to touch the glass, and if you do - fog it up with your breath then use the microfiber cloth.

Other than that, just use a little common sense and you'll be fine.


----------



## random2 (Dec 6, 2009)

THANKS.. Common Sense.. got it.. lol.. It seems its like taking care of a good pair of eye glasses... which being a soldier we tend to mess those up really easy, my hard case and cloth for those though do the trick.. Thanks a million...


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't recommend a lens cloth of any kind because hard particles can become embedded in them scrtaching your lens.

I only recommend using a blower brush,  one time use lens tissue and a huff of your breath on the lens. If you have finger prints or other residue on the lens, use lens cleaner applied to a lens tissue, never directly on the lens.


----------



## random2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Best buy didn't sell a damn lens cloth. WTF. How do you sell a camera tht can take pictures of a monkeys ass hair but no cloth.. lol.. they had a microfiber cloth used for televisions but way to big. Gona go look for a camera store.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

random2 said:


> Best buy didn't sell a damn lens cloth. WTF. How do you sell a camera tht can take pictures of a monkeys ass hair but no cloth.. lol.. they had a microfiber cloth used for televisions.. Gona go look for a camera store.


 
Camera stores are your best bet, the problem with best buy is they have the bodies and lenses you want but they dont have a clue about them. Its like comparing your small local shop that knows what their doing to the chain store thats in every city in the U.S


----------



## random2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey atlas... you do spend to much time up here. lol.. thanks though.. I see why too.. The D90 came with a nice cloth case to put the lens in and two nice covers for both ends.. glad the case was included. I will be keeping in touch..


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

random2 said:


> Hey atlas... you do spend to much time up here. lol.. thanks though.. I see why too.. The D90 came with a nice cloth case to put the lens in and two nice covers for both ends.. glad the case was included. I will be keeping in touch..


 
Good stuff :thumbup:

Keep that lens protected.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2009)

KmH said:


> I can't recommend a lens cloth of any kind because hard particles can become embedded in them scrtaching your lens.



That's where the common sense part comes in.  Don't try to clean your lens with a dirty cloth.

The reason I don't like the single use cloths is that they are usually made of some type of paper.  Paper, though it may not seem like it, is abrasive.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess I am old school, I just spit on them and use my tee shirt lol...really.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 7, 2009)

Exactly Shockey. Lenses are extremely hard silica. It's not plastic crap. In the 3 years I have had my sun glasses (plastic) and cleaned them bi-weekly with a lens cloth there's not a single scratch on them. Compare them to my much stronger glass lenses which may get cleaned once a month and quite often just wiped over with a t-shirt. 

Use ANY non abrasive material (microfibre, cotton t-shirt) combined with any non hydrocarbon (not benzine) or ammonia (some window cleaners have this), such as alcohol, water, or spit, and you'll go far.  

Some of these pedantic fears of touching the front element of the lens almost as nonsensical as the fear of dogs dressed in cloths. Given how well lenses with totally shattered front elements perform, a dust scratch is not worth spending any kind of money to avoid, especially when it's so hard to scratch them too.


----------

